# What is in the surf now?



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Heading up to the fishing shack at Quintana Beach and wondering what folks are catching in the surf now? Reds and drum are my usual fare around that area with a few shark thrown in and last year some nice pompano----much to my delight.*
*Heard from a neighbor out near Bryan that the surf has been looking good and weed was not a big deal.*
*Gracias!*


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Sep 7, 2012)

*Surfside/Qintana*

Was at Surfside yesterday and as I came over the bridge I could see the Bryan Beach side. Water on both sides was ok, with a sandy green color, more sandy on the Bryan Beach side which is the norm. Fished all day for reds/sharks, with absolutely no luck. Fishing on both sides has been rather slow as of late with the exception of some nice trout being taken on soft plastics in the early morning and late evening. I sure hope that they pick up soon.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The Bull reds shoud be in the surf And I love to catch those Trout on artificals.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> *Heading up to the fishing shack at Quintana Beach and wondering what folks are catching in the surf now? Reds and drum are my usual fare around that area with a few shark thrown in and last year some nice pompano----much to my delight.*
> *Heard from a neighbor out near Bryan that the surf has been looking good and weed was not a big deal.*
> *Gracias!*


Hardheads, Skipjacks, Whiting, Specs and Bull Reds are what I'm catching at SS and tons of mullet bait.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I caught a couple of nice smacks at surfside near access 2. We brought home three whiting in addition, most were really small. I got lots of bites, but didn't get much on.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. Hitting it up during October starting next week and hope things pick up....especially some slot reds and maybe even some nice drum.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I heard that the reds and drum have heard that you and your fish guide are a real fish chaser and they are heading out and leaving you hard heads (ha! ha!). 
Have fun...............


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fultonswimmer said:


> *Heading up to the fishing shack at Quintana Beach and wondering what folks are catching in the surf now? Reds and drum are my usual fare around that area with a few shark thrown in and last year some nice pompano----much to my delight.*
> *Heard from a neighbor out near Bryan that the surf has been looking good and weed was not a big deal.*
> *Gracias!*


Thia time of the year. We catch EVERYTHING!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Fishng*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Thia time of the year. We catch EVERYTHING!


X2! Go get them. JMHO C2


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf?*



Txredfish said:


> I heard that the reds and drum have heard that you and your fish guide are a real fish chaser and they are heading out and leaving you hard heads (ha! ha!).
> Have fun...............


 *The only beef I have with my fishing guide(besides his senility) is that he is too cheap to get a decent gps.....as a result we spend a lot of our fishing time wondering where the heck we are or pushing off of an "oops" reef or bar that we did not see.*


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

A lot of ladyfish... other than that nothing as of yet.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Touche! Very good. But I was referring to your better half guide.
Have a good safe trip. Get those drum and reds.............


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hit the surf this afternoon. Outgoing tide and not too offcolor. Nothing but some little itty-bitty whiting taking my good fishbites and shrimp. Threw out some cut bait but no takers. Looking good for tomorrow with some more water during most of the day with four tides. I hope to have some good reports for ya Txredfish!*


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

new to posting lol, but if it help i was at slp tuesday and caught some reds and specs all slot but one bull red that taped at 44''.


----------

